# "Sony MDR-G45LP" OR "Philips SHS390"



## 047 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I am going to buy one of these headphones 

1. Sony MDR-G45LP
2. Philips SHS390

but dont know which one is great. I am gonna use it for music, gaming, movies purpose. I want good bass but dont want those bulky headphones. I love styles of these two. 

Any suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------

